# Montafon: Der ultimative Touren-Tag rund um Schruns



## Dr. Z. (24. Juni 2007)

Hallo Touren-Profis,

ich habe ein kleines Problem: Ich soll zwei Touren rund um Schruns ausarbeiten, einmal eine für Einsteiger (600 Hm) und eine für versierte Tourenfahrer (ca. 1400 Hm). Doch da ich selbst noch nie im Montafon war, muss ich mich auf diverse Tourenbeschreibungen verlassen, was ehrlich gesagt wenig zielführend ist. Ist von Euch jemand aus der Gegend, und könnte mir da evtl. weiterhelfen? Beide Touren sollten natürlich möglichst schön sein, und wenig Aspahlt beinhalten (den hat ja jeder vor der Haustür   ) Aber gerade mit dem Aspahltanteil scheint das so eine Sache zu sein. Evtl. wäre es auch schön mit einer Seilbahn die ersten Höhenmeter zu machen, und dann über schöne Singletrails abzufahren. Bitte lasst mich nicht hängen, ich habe für die Planung nicht mehr viel Zeit.

Gruß,
Sascha


----------



## australieneagle (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo Sascha,

http://www.kristberg.at/MBike.html

und unter

www.gps-tour.info findest Du auch ein paar Routen.

Viel Spass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Swiss Biker (25. Juni 2007)

Hallo, 

hier meine Vorschläge:

1. von Schruns ins Silbertal, zum Fellimännli ins Wasserstubental - zum Kristberg und wieder zurück nach Schruns. Ist zwar auch einiges (ich würde mal sagen 50 %) Asphalt, aber sehr schön zu fahren. Ich glaube das sind ca. 800 hm.

2. "Die" Traumtour des Montafons: Schruns - Silbertal - Silbertaler Winterjöchli - Heilbronner Hütte - Verbella Alpe - Partenen - Schruns oder umgekehrt. Ca. 1700 hm und zwei Schiebepassagen. 

Viel Spass


----------



## steehl (26. Juni 2007)

auf der Website vom Montafon gibt es einen Link zu einem ganzen HAufen Touren inklusive GPS-Daten. http://www.alpintouren.at/tourliste...t/userfiles/PDF/Sommer/biketourenmontafon.css

Da sind allerdings so gut wie keine Trails dabei. Wenn Du die einzelnen Tracks runterlädst und z.B. in Google Earth anguckst, kannst Du natürlich auch beliebig kombinieren.

Durch Silbertal über die Heilbronner Hütte ist wirklich eine prima Tour, allerdings ist das Sumpfgebiet am Silbertaler Winterjöchl (das erste Tragestück) zur Zeit ganz besonders sumpfig (Stand letzter Samstag), wasserdichte Schuhe sind extrem von Vorteil. 

Auf der anderen Talseite gibt es einige Möglichkeiten Richtung Landauer Hütte, kenne ich aber im Detail nicht.


----------



## Avid (26. Juni 2007)

Dann will ich auch mal was dazu beitragen:
Die Vorschläge sind ja ganz nett, aber was bringt mir eine oberflächliche Tourenbeschreibung, wenn ich nicht weiß was mich erwartet. Zu den genannten Touren gibt es eine Menge Top-Alternativen, wobei natürlich der Begriff "Traumtour" immer subjektiv ist. Z.B. die Kombination Wasserstubental-Sonnenkopf-Klostertal-Dalaas-Kristberg mit Trailvarianten vom Kristberg zum Rellseck gehört zu den Top-Touren im Montafon. Aber dazu sollte man sich halt ein wenig auskennen, um auch die richtigen Wege zu finden. Auch gibt es von Schruns eine Variante ins Silbertal ohne auf der Hauptstraße fahren zu müssen. Aber auch die muss man halt kennen und wird nirgends beschrieben. Das gleich gilt für verschiedene Aufstiege von Schruns hoch zum Rellseck oder auf der anderen Talseite zum Grüneck, Lindauer Hütte oder Gampadelstal. Auch der Anstieg ins Rellstal zum Schweizer Tor und weiter zur Lindauer Hütte über den Öfapass ist ein optischer Genuss. Man hat die bekannten Kletterfelsen (z.B. Drei Türme, Sulzfluh, Drusenfluh, Kirchlispitzen) immer vor der Nase. Wirklich empfehlenswert ist auch eine Rundtour von Schruns ins Brandertal nach Brand und weiter über Niggenkopf und Klamperasattel nach Nenzing und zurück über Bludenz zum Ausgangspunkt. Auch da sollte man halt die Varianten kennen um die wirklich tollen Abschnitte zu "erfahren". Wenn es nicht ganz so heftig sein soll, gibt es eine wirklich tolle Tour zum Bitschweilsee, allerdings mit einigen Asphaltanteilen. Ich war da mal mit den Leuten von www.alpin-bike.de unterwegs, durch die ich die erwähnten Touren mit ihren Varianten kennengelernt habe.


----------



## Swiss Biker (26. Juni 2007)

Deine Vorschläge sind ja sicherlich auch sehr schön (habe das alles auch schon zu Fuß gemacht). Allerdings ist einiges dabei, was offiziell nicht erlaubt ist. Man kann es natürlich trotzdem fahren, braucht sich dann aber auch nicht zu wundern, wenn man angepöbelt wird. 
Ich jedenfalls scheue mich immer ein wenig, Touren anzupreisen, die noch nicht für Biker geöffnet sind (was sich hoffentlich bald ändern wird)


----------



## Avid (26. Juni 2007)

Swiss Biker schrieb:


> Deine Vorschläge sind ja sicherlich auch sehr schön (habe das alles auch schon zu Fuß gemacht). Allerdings ist einiges dabei, was offiziell nicht erlaubt ist. Man kann es natürlich trotzdem fahren, braucht sich dann aber auch nicht zu wundern, wenn man angepöbelt wird.
> Ich jedenfalls scheue mich immer ein wenig, Touren anzupreisen, die noch nicht für Biker geöffnet sind (was sich hoffentlich bald ändern wird)



Von den beschriebenen Touren ist nichts dabei, was nicht erlaubt wäre. Entschuldigung, so einen Quatsch habe ich noch nie gehört. Selbst das befahren der Tour ins Rellstal wird von den Wegebetreibern geduldet, obwohl dort ein Bikeverbots-Schild aufgestellt wurde. Diese Tour wurde selbst in einer älteren Ausgabe von Bike oder Mountainbike im Detail beschrieben. Und Pöbeleien habe ich im Montafon noch nie erlebt, es kommt immer darauf an, wie man auf die Leute zugeht und wie man sich verhält. Ich geb Dir einfach mal einen Rat: bleib bei den Wanderstiefeln und verbreite keinen solchen Unsinn!


----------



## ulrj (26. Juni 2007)

Avid" data-source="post: 3827830"
	class="bbCodeBlock bbCodeBlock--expandable bbCodeBlock--quote js-expandWatch">
	
		
Avid schrieb:


> Von den beschriebenen Touren ist nichts dabei, was nicht erlaubt wäre. Entschuldigung, so einen Quatsch habe ich noch nie gehört. Selbst das befahren der Tour ins Rellstal wird von den Wegebetreibern geduldet, obwohl dort ein Bikeverbots-Schild aufgestellt wurde. Diese Tour wurde selbst in einer älteren Ausgabe von Bike oder Mountainbike im Detail beschrieben. Und Pöbeleien habe ich im Montafon noch nie erlebt, es kommt immer darauf an, wie man auf die Leute zugeht und wie man sich verhält. Ich geb Dir einfach mal einen Rat: bleib bei den Wanderstiefeln und verbreite keinen solchen Unsinn!



Passt aber: Für den Öfapass sind Wanderschuhe m.E. eh das geeignetere Sportgerät.


----------



## kamikater (26. Juni 2007)

Na ja, dass am Öfapass ein Stück geschoben/getragen werden muss, muss man halt hinnehmen. Schließlich befindet man sich hier in hochalpinem Gelände. Ich wollte die Tour Mitte Mai wieder mal fahren, mußte leider kurz vor'm Schweizer Törl wegen geschlossener Schneedecke abbrechen  Aber die Auffahrt über Rells und die Zaluanda-Alpen ist einfach landschaftlich ein Highlight. Ich frage mich allerdings nur, warum die Forststraße mit einem Bikeverbotsschild versehen ist, wenn man sie angeblich fahren darf. An den Artikel in einer der Bike-Zeitschriften erinnere ich mich auch; war aber damals auch schon gesperrt.

Eine schöne Tour ist auch die Runde um den Itonskopf. Über Batholomäberg nach Rellseck und weiter Ri. Alplegi und Alp Latons zum Kristberg. Dann kann man je nach Laune Ri. Wasserstubental und ins Silbertal fahren oder von Kristberg aus direkt wieder runter.

@Avid: Die Tour ins Brander-Tal, wie fährst du die genau. Sieht auf der Karte vielversprechend aus und in der Ecke war ich noch nicht.


----------



## Swiss Biker (26. Juni 2007)

Also Quatsch wird höchstens von "Avid" verbreitet. Wenn eine Tour offiziell befahrbar ist, steht dort sicher kein Verbotsschild. Übrigens ist auch die Tour zur Lindauer Hütte auch nicht freigegeben, obwohl sie schon in diversen Zeitschriften beworben wurde. Kannst ja gerne mal bei Montafon Tourismus - der offiziellen touristischen Vertretung des Montafons - nachfragen.

Die Tour durchs Silbertal über das Silbertaler Winterjöchli und zur Heilbronner Hütte wird auch schon seit Jahren gefahren. Offiziell erlaubt ist es aber erst seit dem letzten Jahr (und übrigens nur vom 15.06. - 15.09. von Sonnenaufgang bis Sonnenuntergang!). Frag doch mal am Gemeindeamt in Silbertal nach, wieviele Probleme es da gegeben hatte!

Und ich finde man muß, wenn man in solchen Foren, eine Tour beschreibt, einfach auch dazusagen, daß sie eben für Biker nicht offiziell erlaubt ist. Wenn dann einer doch fährt, ist es eben seine Entscheidung.

Ich muß Dir aber auch Recht geben. Angepöbelt wird man in der Tat so gut wie nie. Aber eben am Weg zur Lindauer Hütte ist es mir auch schon passiert, obwohl ich mich sicher ordentlich verhalten habe. Es gibt aber eben auch diese Männchen in ihren grünen Anzügen und dem Gewehr umgeschnallt, die denken, daß die ganze Natur ihnen gehört und nur sie das Recht haben, sich in dieser zu bewegen (natürlich so viel wie möglich motorisiert). 


Gruss aus der Schweiz


----------



## Avid (26. Juni 2007)

Der Weg ins Rellstal gehört den Illwerken, die im Rahmen der Haftung für Wegehalter schlichtweg schiss haben, dass irgendwann mal ein Mountainbiker nach einem Sturz auf die Idee kommt, sie zu verklagen. In einer der Kompasskarten vom Montafon ist der Weg als offizieller Mountainbikeweg eingezeichnet. Eine Anfrage beim Vandanser Bürgermeister ergab hierzu keine Klärung, sondern nur betretenes Schweigen. Um das ganze richtig einzuordnen, muss man auch noch wissen, dass die Montafonerbahn mit ihrem Wanderbus von Vandans aus "Naturliebhaber" ins Rellstal chauffiert. Solange dies so ist, ist nicht einzusehen, warum diese Strecke mit dem Bike nicht befahren werden soll. Ich denke ja nicht, dass es so bescheuerte Biker gibt, die nach einem Sturz den Wegehalter dafür haftbar machen wollen. Solange dies nicht passiert, gibt es auch kein Problem.
Auch im Montafon wurde erkannt, dass die Winter immer milder werden und die Skiurlauber nicht mehr in Scharen strömen. Auch wurde erkannt, dass es z.B. in Deutschland mehr Radfahrer als Skifahrer gibt. Deshalb gibt es jetzt auch Bike-Hotels und eine Bike-Basis im Aktivpark. Die Zielgruppe "Mountainbiker" ist für den Sommertourismus im Montafon über kurz oder lang eine wesentliche Einnahmequelle. Dies wurde erkannt und deshalb ist die Toleranz gegenüber Bikern ausgesprochen groß. 
Die Tour zur Lindauer Hütte ist seit vielen Jahren ein Klassiker im Montafon. Jährlich fahren hunderte von Bikern zur Hütte hoch. Der Hüttenwirt der Lindauer sowie der Inhaber des Gauertalhaus würden sich ganz schön beschweren, wenn plötzlich die Biker ausbleiben würden. Dies weiss jeder, auch Montafon Tourismus - und keiner kommt hier auf die Idee, die Biker zu sanktionieren. Warum wohl? Das gleiche gilt für die Heinrich-Hüter-Hütte, die über den Weg durchs (verbotene) Rellstal erreicht wird.

zu kamikater: ich bin in einer Gruppe mit den Guides von www.alpin-bike.de gefahren. Die Runde um den Itonskopf war auch dabei, einschließlich Trailabfahrt von der Falle. Einfach super. Die Tour ins Brandertal geht von Tschagguns aus über Lorüns und Bürs zunächst nach Brand. Dann Richtung Niggenkopf und weiter zur Furkla und Klamperasattel. Einmal fuhren wir über diesen ab nach Nenzing und ein anderes mal von der Furkla über Trails zur Tschengla und nach Bürserberg. Einzelheiten erfährst du am besten über Alpinbike.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Dr. Z. (26. Juni 2007)

Hallo Jungs,

herzlichen Dank für die vielen Vorschläge. Werde mich jetzt mal in meiner Butze einsperren und über der Karte grübeln. Da werden mit Sicherheit die richtigen Touren dabei sein.
Gruß,
Sascha


----------



## Swiss Biker (27. Juni 2007)

Nochmals zu den Aussagen von Avid. 
Ich stimme dem Grossteil Deiner Aussagen zu. Einige Bemerkungen habe ich aber noch. So viel ich weiß, gehört die Strasse ins Rellstal nicht der Illwerke, sondern einer Güterwegsgenossenschaft, wo die Illwerke auch beteiligt ist. Es gibt viele "Merkwürdigkeiten", die ein normal Denkender nicht einsieht. So werden diese Güterwege auch mit öffentlichen Mitteln finanziert und erhalten, das Recht sie zu befahren sollen aber nur einige wenige haben.

Was im Montafon sicherlich nicht ausreichend erkannt wurde, ist die Wichtigkeit der Biker für den Sommer. Es gibt im Montafon einen Mountainbike-Club, der einen tollen Marathon geplant hatte. Der Marathon war schon komplett organisiert. Es wurden dann alle Bürgermeister des Tales angeschrieben, mit der Bitte, sich darum zu kümmern, daß die wenigen noch nicht freigegebenen Teilstücke für diesen Marathon geöffnet werden. Mit Ausnahme des Silbertaler Bürgermeisters war es den anderen nicht mal eine Antwort wert. Und man bedenke, daß gleich in der benachbarten Schweiz schon jahrelang der Swiss Bike Masters mit ich glaube so ca. 2.500 Teilnehmern stattfindet. Also ich denke, daß das Montafon noch stark umdenken muss. Zu diesem Thema gab es auch schon mehrere Leserbriefe in der Vorarlberger Tageszeitung. 
Sprich doch mal mit dem Wirt der Heilbronner Hütte. Der kann Dir auch einiges darüber berichten. Ischgl hatte den Weg durchs Ganifer zur Heilbronner Hütte schon jahrelang beworben, bevor dies im Montafon einer der ersten offiziell befahrbaren Wege wurde. 

Trotzdem viel Spaß im Montafon!


----------



## Avid (27. Juni 2007)

Swiss Biker schrieb:


> Nochmals zu den Aussagen von Avid.
> Ich stimme dem Grossteil Deiner Aussagen zu. Einige Bemerkungen habe ich aber noch. So viel ich weiß, gehört die Strasse ins Rellstal nicht der Illwerke, sondern einer Güterwegsgenossenschaft, wo die Illwerke auch beteiligt ist. Es gibt viele "Merkwürdigkeiten", die ein normal Denkender nicht einsieht. So werden diese Güterwege auch mit öffentlichen Mitteln finanziert und erhalten, das Recht sie zu befahren sollen aber nur einige wenige haben.
> 
> Was im Montafon sicherlich nicht ausreichend erkannt wurde, ist die Wichtigkeit der Biker für den Sommer. Es gibt im Montafon einen Mountainbike-Club, der einen tollen Marathon geplant hatte. Der Marathon war schon komplett organisiert. Es wurden dann alle Bürgermeister des Tales angeschrieben, mit der Bitte, sich darum zu kümmern, daß die wenigen noch nicht freigegebenen Teilstücke für diesen Marathon geöffnet werden. Mit Ausnahme des Silbertaler Bürgermeisters war es den anderen nicht mal eine Antwort wert. Und man bedenke, daß gleich in der benachbarten Schweiz schon jahrelang der Swiss Bike Masters mit ich glaube so ca. 2.500 Teilnehmern stattfindet. Also ich denke, daß das Montafon noch stark umdenken muss. Zu diesem Thema gab es auch schon mehrere Leserbriefe in der Vorarlberger Tageszeitung.
> ...



Die Aussage, dass der Weg ins Rellstal den Illwerken gehört und diese sich gegen eine offizielle Wegeöffnung stellen, stammt vom Vandanser Bürgermeister, der diese Entwicklung im übrigen überaus bedauert.
Um im Montafon einen Marathon durchzuführen bedarf es wie überall einer gewissen Lobby. Ich weiß, dass viele Hotels im Sommer eigene Guides haben und Touren anbieten. Diese Leute sowie die maßgeblichen Tourismusmanager muss man für sein Vorhaben gewinnen und dann sind vor allem auch persönliche Gespräche  mit den Gemeindevertretern zielführend. Schriftliche Anfragen haben noch in den seltensten Fällen zum Erfolg geführt. Ich weiß, von was ich rede, da ich gerade selbst in den Vorbereitungen für ein MtB-Rennen für kommendes Jahr stecke. Eines ist ganz klar: ohne ein funktionierendes Netzwerk mit den entsprechenden Kontakten geht wenig bis gar nichts.

Auch Dir viel Spaß im Montafon und wenn Du wirklich gute Tourentipps brauchst, kannst Du Dich ja gerne vertrauensvoll an mich wenden


----------



## Swiss Biker (27. Juni 2007)

Schon traurig, da die Illwerke ja selbst auch eine Tochtergesellschaft - Illwerke Tourismus - betreiben. Aber leider mehr als nur halbherzig. Und es ist doch auch traurig, wenn ein Verein eine touristisch überaus interessante Veranstaltung machen möchte und dann in einer Tourismusregion noch betteln gehen muß, damit so was durchgeführt werden kann. In anderen Regionen werden solche Veranstaltungen von den Tourismusvereinen ins Leben gerufen. Im Montafon stellt man sich dagegen.

Melde Dich mal, wenn Du im Montafon bist. Vielleicht können wir ja mal zusammen eine Tour machen. Oder bist Du ein Montafoner?

Bis dann


----------



## Schreiner (27. Juni 2007)

Ich bin am WE auch im Montafon aber meine geplanten Touren währen alle verboten deswegen behalte ich es gleich für mich  zudem habe ich wegen dem wetter bedenken bei regen fällt es aus


----------



## kamikater (27. Juni 2007)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Ich bin am WE auch im Montafon aber meine geplanten Touren währen alle verboten deswegen behalte ich es gleich für mich



Das hilft doch nun wirklich keinem weiter  Das ist die typische Einstellung "Ich-kenne-eine-tolle-Tour-sag-sie-aber-nicht-weiter". Ich finde, ein Bike-Forum sollte gerade auch dazu da sein, Tourentips zu vermitteln.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Schreiner (27. Juni 2007)

Ich gebe gerne weiter was ich fahren will bzw. was ich versuchen will aber es ist in dem sinne keine Tour wie es die meisten suchen werden. Tragestrecke min 500-700 HM und Abfahrt nur vielleicht fahrbar. Wenn wissen willst dann per PN wenn ich es gefahren bin und es geht Poste ich es auch gerne hier.

Was ich sehr geil fand war die abfahrt von der Verbellaalpe über den Wiegensee vorbei an der Tafamuntbahn bis nach Gaschurn. Oben allerdings mit bissel tragen verbunden. Ist aber sicher nicht erlaubt aber sehr geil zu fahren. Unten ab der bahn dann entweder in steilen bis sehr steilen Serpentinen ins Tal oder dem oberem einfacheren Weg folgen.

St Gallenkirch hoch zur Gafrescha dann entweder den Wanderweg der die Auffahrt ständig kreuzt nach unten, oder für die absoluten Cracks dem Wurzaweg ins Tal folgen. Ist allerdings sicher S4 und S5 und zwar nicht nur an ein paar einzelnen stellen. Ist sicher auch verboten aber der nette Herr vom Alpenverein der den Weg damals Pflegte fand es sogar ganz cool als wir mit den Bikes in voller Montur runter gefahren sind. haben uns ne ganze weile mit ihm unterhalten und Wanderer haben wir keinen einzigen getroffen den meisten ist das zu steil dort.

zufrieden???


----------



## kamikater (27. Juni 2007)

> Was ich sehr geil fand war die abfahrt von der Verbellaalpe über den Wiegensee vorbei an der Tafamuntbahn bis nach Gaschurn.


Sieht gut aus! Schade, dass ich das vor  5 Wochen nicht wußte. Da war ich auf der Verbella-Alpe und wollte über die Gibau-Alpe nach Gaschurn, was wegen Schnee aber noch nicht ging. Wie schwierig ist der von dir beschriebene Weg?


----------



## Schreiner (27. Juni 2007)

oben s2- s3 unten s1 -s2, die serpentinen sind wohl eher s4 -s5 muss man aber ja nicht fahren.

Alles in allem oben zuerst zäh da man ein paar mal absteigen muss.

Ist aber schon ne weile her.

der steehl ist den weg nach meinem Tip letzte Woche gefahren er kann mehr und aktueller was dazu sagen.


----------



## wowaki (27. Juni 2007)

Schreiner schrieb:


> Was ich sehr geil fand war die abfahrt von der Verbellaalpe über den Wiegensee vorbei an der Tafamuntbahn bis nach Gaschurn. Oben allerdings mit bissel tragen verbunden. Ist aber sicher nicht erlaubt aber sehr geil zu fahren. Unten ab der bahn dann entweder in steilen bis sehr steilen Serpentinen ins Tal oder dem oberem einfacheren Weg folgen.
> zufrieden???



Ist ja alles recht gut und schön. Aber ich wäre ein wenig vorsichtiger damit, hier im Forum Touren anzupreisen, deren befahren absolut nicht erlaubt ist, da ausschließlich Wanderwege. Die netten Menschen von Montafon Tourismus stöbern auch hin und wieder mal gerne im Netz und sind sicher nicht erfreut, wenn sie so was lesen. Was wir alle, die gerne ins Montafon zum biken gehen, unbedingt vermeiden sollten, wären einschneidende Bikeverbote. Wenn ihr unbedingt absolut nicht erlaubte Trails fahren wollt, dann macht es, aber Bitte, behaltet es für euch und riskiert keine Sanktionen, die dann auch alle anderen Biker treffen können. Und denkt auch daran, dass es Leute im Montafon gibt, die davon leben, anderen die schöne Montafoner Bergwelt auf erlaubten Wegen mit dem MtB zu zeigen.


----------



## steehl (28. Juni 2007)

wowaki schrieb:


> Ist ja alles recht gut und schön....



Wie kommst Du drauf, dass verboten ist, was der Schreiner da beschreibt? Da steht definitiv nirgendwo ein Schild, und die Männer, die gerade dabei waren, eine neue Radkette für ihren Minibagger den Weg lang zu wuchten, waren sehr nett, haben sich mit mir unterhalten und sogar ihr riesiges Gepäck beiseite gewuchtet, damit ich vorbei fahren kann. 

Oder ist das Kriterium: Alles, was nicht offiziell beschrieben ist, darf nicht befahren werden? Das stimmt aber definitiv nicht - siehe Silbertal. Keine beschriebene Route führt durch den oberen Teil des Tals, aber es gibt am Abzweig Schilder, die sagen, wann es verboten ist. 

Wenn es interessiert: Der Weg am Wiegensee lang ist im Bereich des Sees gerade "in Reparatur", sprich er wird neu gemacht. Letztes Wochenende war der Zustand so, dass auf ein paar hundert Meter der alte Weg aufgebaggert war, der Kies aber noch nicht wieder drauf war. Da die Gegend dort eh etwas sumpfig ist, war es eine matschige Angelegenheit. Später dann (wenn es anfängt, runter zu gehen), war es super. 
Ab der Tafamunt-Alpe ist der linke Weg nur was für absolute Spezialisten. Die Kehren sind so steil, dass selbst das Tragen schwierig ist, und der Weg ist so schmal, dass kaum zwei Füsse nebeneinander passen. Dafür geht's talseitig so steil runter, dass ein Sturz vermutlich recht böse Folgen hat. Den Rechten bin ich nicht gefahren, vermute aber, dass der besser ist.


----------



## wowaki (28. Juni 2007)

Die Tour durch das obere Silbertal ist erst seit diesem Jahr zeitlich begrenzt offiziell zu befahren und wird auch in den neuesten Broschüren von Montafon Tourismus zum Thema Mountainbikerouten beschrieben. Also schön bei der Wahrheit bleiben. Man kann es auf einen Nenner bringen: alles was nicht offiziell beschrieben ist, ist zunächst mal nicht erlaubt. Es hindert keinen daran, es trotzdem zu tun. Es geht schlichtweg darum, es nicht an die große Glocke zu hängen. Ansonsten zitiere ich aus der Info-Broschüre von Montafon-Tourismus:

In einer großangelegten Aktion wurden *sämtliche Mountainbikestrecken* im Montafon neu beschildert und in einem handlichen Bikeführer zusammengefasst. 860 km Mountainbiketouren - von gemütlichen Touren bis zu Tragepassagen für Mountainbikefreaks - bietet die AlpenSZENE Montafon eine Bikeszene, die es zu erobern gilt. Über 600 Schilder weisen dabei die einzelnen Strecken aus und garantieren absoluten Bikegenuss.

Ich glaube, dies braucht man nicht weiter zu kommentieren.


----------



## kamikater (28. Juni 2007)

> In einer großangelegten Aktion wurden sämtliche Mountainbikestrecken im Montafon neu beschildert und in einem handlichen Bikeführer zusammengefasst. 860 km Mountainbiketouren - von gemütlichen Touren bis zu Tragepassagen für Mountainbikefreaks - bietet die AlpenSZENE Montafon eine Bikeszene, die es zu erobern gilt. Über 600 Schilder weisen dabei die einzelnen Strecken aus und garantieren absoluten Bikegenuss.



Damit ist aber doch wirklich nicht gesagt, dass die Wege, die nicht im Führer stehen, verboten sind!


----------



## steehl (28. Juni 2007)

wowaki schrieb:


> Man kann es auf einen Nenner bringen: alles was nicht offiziell beschrieben ist, ist zunächst mal nicht erlaubt.



Echt, so ist das? Jetzt habe ich ein Problem: Ich habe keinen offiziellen Beschrieb, der mit das Atmen erlaubt, wenn ich im Montafon bin. Ist das dann auch verboten?

Was Du schreibst, ist einfach der größtmögliche Blödsinn.

Die Berge sind frei. Bei Wegen kann der Besitzer verbieten, sie zu nutzen unter bestimmten Bedingungen. Dazu sind sie entsprechend zu kennzeichnen. Keine Kennzeichnung -> Nutzung erlaubt.


----------



## wowaki (28. Juni 2007)

steehl schrieb:


> Echt, so ist das? Jetzt habe ich ein Problem: Ich habe keinen offiziellen Beschrieb, der mit das Atmen erlaubt, wenn ich im Montafon bin. Ist das dann auch verboten?
> 
> Was Du schreibst, ist einfach der größtmögliche Blödsinn.
> 
> Die Berge sind frei. Bei Wegen kann der Besitzer verbieten, sie zu nutzen unter bestimmten Bedingungen. Dazu sind sie entsprechend zu kennzeichnen. Keine Kennzeichnung -> Nutzung erlaubt.



Auch in Vorarlberg gibt es Gesetze, die die Landesregierung zum Naturschutz erlassen hat. Das Gebiet um den Wiegensee (übrigens Naturschutzgebiet) befindet sich im Natura 2000 Gebiet "Verwall". In einer Verordnung hat die Vorarlberger Landesregierung zum Thema Mountainbike in diesem Gebiet folgendes ausgeführt:

Im Natura 2000 Gebiet "Verwall" ist es verboten
...mit Fahrrädern zu fahren, ausgenommen zwischen 7.00 Uhr und 20.00 
   Uhr auf den Strecken
   Gaschurn  Valschaviel  Mardusa,
   Partenen  Ganifer  Zeinis  Verbella-Alpe  Verbellner Winterjöchle, 
   Verbella-Alpe  Alpe Gibau,
   Klösterle  Alpe Nenzigast und in der 
   Zeit vom 15. Juni bis zum 15. September zwischen 7.00 Uhr und 
   20.00 Uhr auf der Strecke Silbertal (talauswärts der Gieslaalpe)  Silbertaler  
   Winterjöchle (Landesgrenze Tirol/Vorarlberg)....

Somit dürfte wohl die Frage, wer hier den größtmöglichen Blödsinn verzapft, beantwortet sein.


----------



## Avid (28. Juni 2007)

wowaki schrieb:


> Auch in Vorarlberg gibt es Gesetze, die die Landesregierung zum Naturschutz erlassen hat. Das Gebiet um den Wiegensee (übrigens Naturschutzgebiet) befindet sich im Natura 2000 Gebiet "Verwall". In einer Verordnung hat die Vorarlberger Landesregierung zum Thema Mountainbike in diesem Gebiet folgendes ausgeführt:
> 
> Im Natura 2000 Gebiet "Verwall" ist es verboten
> ...mit Fahrrädern zu fahren, ausgenommen zwischen 7.00 Uhr und 20.00
> ...



Du hast leider recht, ich hab`s recherchiert. Die Verordnung der Vorarlberger Landesregierung hierzu ist recht aktuell vom Februar 2007. Montafon Tourismus hat mir den Sachverhalt auf telefonische Anfrage bestätigt. Offiziell sind nur die ausgewiesenen Strecken genehmigt. Da Mountainbiken ja aufs engste mit der Natur verbunden ist und wir unseren Sport ja nur in der Natur ausüben können, respektieren wir Mountainbiker bestehende Regelungen zum Naturschutz, damit sie uns ja lange genug erhalten bleibt und nicht durch Sperrungen unzugänglich gemacht wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## steehl (28. Juni 2007)

Wenn das so ist, ziehe ich alles zurück und behaupte das Gegenteil.   [ Ein früherer Hinweis auf das Naturschutzgebiet hätte uns vielleicht etwas Diskussion erspart - das steht da nämlich auch nicht angeschrieben ]

Weiss jemand die genaue Ausbreitung des Natura 2000 Gebiets?


----------



## Fetz (28. Juni 2007)

steehl schrieb:


> Weiss jemand die genaue Ausbreitung des Natura 2000 Gebiets?



Guckst Du: http://vogis.cnv.at/dva04/(p3dmjrmwz5qkdoeua4vu5g45)/init.aspx?ks=allgemein&karte=naturschutz


----------



## Jodok (28. Juni 2007)

Nach dem Ö Forstgesetz ist grundsätzlich tatsächlich schon die Befahrung von Forstwegen unzulässig, sofern nicht anders ausgeschildert. Von Wanderwegen nicht zu sprechen, auch wenn glücklicherweise vieles toleriert wird. Das Verhalten des Einzelnen ist halt auch wichtig und man sollte dengemäß sehr rücksichtsvoll sein.

@ schreiner: "Ich bin am WE auch im Montafon aber meine geplanten Touren währen alle verboten deswegen behalte ich es gleich für mich" ...lange hast du dich ja nicht gerade daran gehalten.  Wege wie Wurzaweg genauer zu lokalisieren halte ich für entbehrlich; wenn da Massen runterdonnern, sind Konflikte vorprogrammiert. Im Übrigen bist du mit deiner Bewertung etwas arg über das Ziel hinausgeschossen.

Grüße aus Xi


----------



## Schreiner (28. Juni 2007)

Ich denke nicht das es Massen sein werden die den wurzaweg "fahren" 

genau das ist das Problem sagt man nix wird man doof angemacht schreibt man ein zwei sachen auf kommen die nächsten. 

Das Naturschutzgebiet war uns auch nicht bekannt, als wie letztes Jahr am Wiegensee runter sind. Wenn es als Naturschutzgebiet gekennzeichnet gewesen währe dann hätte ich es mir verkniffen.

Halte mich sofern ich davon informiert bin an Wegsperrungen.
Wenn ich in den Bergen bin und denke das ich keinen störe, alles so verlasse wie angetroffen, dann dreh ich allerdings auch nicht um. 

Das Forstgesetz lässt dann aber erstauunlich wenig Spielraum.
Vor zwei Wochen bin ich im lechtal eine Tour gefahren. Hüttenwirt war Superunfreundlich weil "Biker da oben nix verloren haben". Als er dann kurz rein ist Bikes geschultert und schnell den Steig hoch. Als wir am Gipfel waren und Protektoren angelegt haben sah ich unten ne gruppe Herren die Wegmarkierungen eingegraben haben. Dachte noch da vorbei gibt sicher ärger. Aber die drei älteren herren mit Ihren Spaten und Äxten haben sich nett mit uns unterhalten und uns noch gesagt wo der beste weg runter geht und wir bestimmt am meisten spaß hätten.


----------



## Taurine (30. Juni 2007)

Abschließend nun die Stellungnahme eines Verantwortlichen für die Montafoner Mountainbiketouren auf die Frage, ob das befahren nicht offiziell ausgewiesener Mountainbikestrecken im Umkehrschluss verboten sei:

"...der Umkehrschluss ist richtig. Wobei die Sache nicht so heiß gegessen wird wie gekocht. Das heißt, solange man sich ordentlich auf den Wegen aufführt sind mir noch keine Strafen bekannt. Was jedoch ein Nachspiel haben kann, wenn solche Touren publiziert werden. Würde ich also nicht empfehlen. Vor allem gefährden solch Publikationen verbotener Strecken, dass diese nie frei werden, bzw. bestehende wieder verboten werden."

So, nun kann sich jeder seinen eigenen Reim machen.............


----------



## XO-trail (22. September 2010)

Hallo, war jemand dises Jahr schon da oben am Öfapass mit dem Bike, wieviel ist unfahrbar? Speziell die Abfahrt zur Lindauer Hütte. O.k was bedeutet unfahrbar, ich bin schon jemand der knifflige Trails mag, wenns jedoch ans Material geht (große Brocken, hohe Dropps steige ich lieber ab. 
Bin dankbar für ne kurze Rückmeldung






kamikater schrieb:


> Na ja, dass am Öfapass ein Stück geschoben/getragen werden muss, muss man halt hinnehmen. Schließlich befindet man sich hier in hochalpinem Gelände. Ich wollte die Tour Mitte Mai wieder mal fahren, mußte leider kurz vor'm Schweizer Törl wegen geschlossener Schneedecke abbrechen  Aber die Auffahrt über Rells und die Zaluanda-Alpen ist einfach landschaftlich ein Highlight. Ich frage mich allerdings nur, warum die Forststraße mit einem Bikeverbotsschild versehen ist, wenn man sie angeblich fahren darf. An den Artikel in einer der Bike-Zeitschriften erinnere ich mich auch; war aber damals auch schon gesperrt.
> 
> Eine schöne Tour ist auch die Runde um den Itonskopf. Über Batholomäberg nach Rellseck und weiter Ri. Alplegi und Alp Latons zum Kristberg. Dann kann man je nach Laune Ri. Wasserstubental und ins Silbertal fahren oder von Kristberg aus direkt wieder runter.
> 
> @Avid: Die Tour ins Brander-Tal, wie fährst du die genau. Sieht auf der Karte vielversprechend aus und in der Ecke war ich noch nicht.


----------

